# Panacur, help on dosing



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

So I am going to dose one tank with this. I have not added any plants to this tank in a year and I just found some Planeria moving about. 

I need dosing advice and as well, will it kill pest snails as well? It will be going in a 20L


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It won't kill pest snails, just nerites.

The dose is .1 grams per 10 gallons, so for 20 gallons its 1/5th of the package.

Split it into 5 equal size piles and then dump one pile in.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

How long do I treat for, or just one treatment is good? So just buy the 1 gram packet and use .1 grams


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Leave it in for 3 days then do a wc, if you still see planaria, treat one more time.

If you have nerites to re introduce, throw some carbon in your filter for a day first


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Liam


----------



## luna62 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Dosing*

Any suggestions on dosing a 2 gallon and a 4 gallon


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Crush it up and get a little amount in your fingers tips and dose. You will only OD them with a bunch.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't forget take out carbon and purigen before treatment and add carbon after treatment.


----------



## luna62 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

sbarbee54 said:


> Crush it up and get a little amount in your fingers tips and dose. You will only OD them with a bunch.


looking through some old threads on planeria and hydra, I have them! Argh! I was just getting the algae under control in my 5.5gal planted tank. now this. I removed the nerite snails. I'm just stuck on how much to dose. If I have a 1 gram bag of Safeguard (= 222 mg Fenbendazole). 

If I divide that by 10, will that work? I have 10 doses per bag? 

I'm going to have a bear of a time eye-balling this. Would the pinch method work? anyone try this? 

Otherwise I could use a razor and the back of my petri glass dish and cut up the powder 10 ways and try to put each portion into a separate bag for future doses.

I was thinking:

Day 1: dose
Day 2: no dosing and just see if it's working
Day 3: dose
Day 4: no dosing
Day 5: no dosing
Day 6: dose one last time
Day 7: WC

Do you think this is a good method or would you WC with each dose?

Just wondering if I should build up the safeguard by not WC till the end or WC each time I dose.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

FYI, the 5.5 gal planted tank has fire red shrimp and tangerine tiger shrimp


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I would not use Pancur, go with Beni bachi no planaria or something. Pancur never really worked for me.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

are you sure about safeguard/panacur not working? I have been reading the old posts and the referred links. it appears to have worked for many. it's all my local petsmart has and I don't want to order something online I would like to start now before the infestation gets out of control.

anyone try safeguard/panacur with 5.5 gal? I'm going to move forward and give it a try if no one responds but just wondering how other people measured out/divided up a 1g bag for a 5.5.gal?


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

By Triet Do, USC School of Pharmacy
Having hydra and planaria in your shrim tank is both insightful and potentially harmful to shrimplets. I have seen a huge hydra literally attack and kill one of my baby Crystal Red Shrimps. After searching for a cure I have found and tried Fenbendazole (Safe-Guard) successfully. It’s safe for shrimps, snails, fish and plants.

Instruction

1) Purchase the cheapest Fenbendazole product (available at Petsmart)

2) Mix 1 bag (1g) with 100 mL of drinking water. Shake VIGORIOUSLY! There will always be undissolved Fenbendazole settling on the bottom. The point of shaking is to make a saturated solution of Fenbendazole.
3) You will need to save the solution in a bottle for future treatment.

Dosing

1) DOSE is 0.1 g/10 gallons every 12 hours (prefer at night).
2) Use a SYRINGE to draw 10 mL of the solution (contain 0.1 g) and inject to your 10-gallon tank. If you have a 20-gallon tank, draw 20 mL of solution and so on.

3) Dose every 12 hours until all hydra and planaria are gone. Usually after 3 doses.
4) Do a 25% water change if you feel necessary. I don’t normally do that but my shrimps are still healthy and breed fast. 




I followed above directions to dose my 20L, didn't kill MTS, fire red shrimps or oto. Also on the first dose I forgot to take out the carbon and purigen. So I don't know if that helped killed them. I used it on hydras


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Panacur is Fenbendazole. It has real hazards being used as a water dosed treatment.
(I don't use it)


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

abc said:


> are you sure about safeguard/panacur not working? I have been reading the old posts and the referred links. it appears to have worked for many. it's all my local petsmart has and I don't want to order something online I would like to start now before the infestation gets out of control.
> 
> anyone try safeguard/panacur with 5.5 gal? I'm going to move forward and give it a try if no one responds but just wondering how other people measured out/divided up a 1g bag for a 5.5.gal?


I've done it before. I just divided the contents of a packet a few times to get a rough estimate of 0.05g since I don't have a digital scale. It's not water soluble so you'll have to grind any large granules down before adding it to the tank. I dosed a total of 3 times with 48 hours between doses. The hydra weren't affected by the first dosage. After the second dosage they started to contract into little balls on the plants and glass. After the third dose, I couldn't find any more hydra. It didn't kill any snails (pond and MTS) but it did eradicate all the hydra. Though there was no shrimp in the tank when I was dosing. YMMV.

http://www.planetinverts.com/killing_planaria_and_hydra.html


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

abc said:


> are you sure about safeguard/panacur not working? I have been reading the old posts and the referred links. it appears to have worked for many. it's all my local petsmart has and I don't want to order something online I would like to start now before the infestation gets out of control.
> 
> anyone try safeguard/panacur with 5.5 gal? I'm going to move forward and give it a try if no one responds but just wondering how other people measured out/divided up a 1g bag for a 5.5.gal?


Yep, many people have used in 5.5 gallons. I've personally sold over 1000 1 gram packets at cost. Once in a while I hear about a snail dying or someone saying it killed their tetra or something, but 99.9% of people using it have been fine. 

Planaria need 2-3 doses over a week to kill, because they hide deep in the substrate. 

Just dose 1/20th of a packet, or eyeball it.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

whew! I was getting worried for a second. OK, thanks for the two affirmations, and I'll give it a go :icon_excl


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

nyxkitten said:


> By Triet Do, USC School of Pharmacy
> Having hydra and planaria in your shrim tank is both insightful and potentially harmful to shrimplets. I have seen a huge hydra literally attack and kill one of my baby Crystal Red Shrimps. After searching for a cure I have found and tried Fenbendazole (Safe-Guard) successfully. It’s safe for shrimps, snails, fish and plants.
> 
> Instruction
> ...


so it looks like I can use half a bag (.5g) with 100ml and apply the same 10ml dosage for a 5.5gal (roughly). this might be better than eyeballing or trying to divide up a whole bag into 20 parts. thanks!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes and turn off lights while doing, so Planaria will come out of the gravel


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

ah! will do. Thanks for that last bit of advice. I definitely want to get the planaria out in the open and zap them with the safeguard :icon_mrgr


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Excellent thread.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Great thread, may need to reference it in the near future.


----------

